# 1973 Bavaria on eBay



## IEbimmerguy (Oct 19, 2010)

Great car, all the mechanical has been done, just needs paint at some point. Check her out!


----------



## 72 bavaria 3.0 (Apr 11, 2013)

Where did you get all your work done at


----------



## IEbimmerguy (Oct 19, 2010)

I did all the work on the car, I work on BMW's. We live in the same city it looks like. It's hard to find someone who can work on these cars, everyone seems clueless to their quirks. I also have a few bins of new and used parts. My number is on my picture.


----------

